# Slippery Elm



## GUTted (Jul 2, 2009)

I was thinking of taking slippery elm to ease any irritation and inflamation in my gut, though from what I've read it sounds like a mild laxative. I have urgency problems so this would really not be what I want! Does anyone have any experience of slippery elm?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Fiber isn't a stimulatory laxative and some of the bulk-forming fibers can be helpful for some people with diarrhea.

I don't notice much difference in stools when I've taken it.


----------



## GUTted (Jul 2, 2009)

I don't have diarrhea, just urgency, and i pass a lot. Does that affect your opinion?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

It may be worth seeing if the soothing properties help or not.  Shouldn't cause diarrhea in you, but may not help the rectal hypersensitivity which sounds like what is your main problem.

Does peppermint help with that?


----------



## GUTted (Jul 2, 2009)

Well I tried peppermint in the past and don't remember any significant improvement but I was thinking of trying it again. I was referred for Biofeedback - a test where they stick something up your bum & inflate a balloon type gadget to test muscle strength - it sounded relevant to me but I couldn't face the indignity of it so I declined. I haven't heard the term "hypersensitivity" before but if it's as it sounds then that sounds like me.


----------

